# Almost time for hog hunt



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Well me and the brother in law got are second hog hunting trip lined up for next weekend, cant wait. Heading back to the good ole MTN's of N.C. Will be roughing it till we get something. We were hunting there in October and roughed it a whole week but never say one, bunch of turkeys. Hopefully will be some snow for tracking them. Last yr we almost got ran over by some hogs, we pitched camp on the flatest spot we could find witch was a old hog trail that didnt look like it was very active.:scratch Well it got active that night they came straight down it and almost over use.  Learned are lesson on that one. But hopefully we luck out this go round, if I can figure how to post a pic I'll post some of the hogs we've taken up there in the MTN's. Well wish me luck


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck and have a great time.  (and watch where you pitch camp )

My son wants to go on a hog hunt ... I keep putting him off. Told him when the hogs make it to our area, then he can go. (Yes ... I know ... bad mom bad. LOL)


----------

